# Tivo Stream buffering and difficult to use



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I purchased Tivo Stream recently and using with Samsung Galaxy Tab4 which is also new.

I noticed it stream local channels but buffering with the circle and then screen black on cable channels including HLN.

This happens every day after a few minutes. I purchased a new router but that did not solve the problem.

What else can I try to resolve the issue?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is there anything different about the cable channels? Are they H.264 while the locals are MPEG-2? Are you streaming live shows or recordings? If they're live could this be an issue with the tuning adapter?


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am watching a recorded show. Don't know if it's H.246 or MPEG2?

It works for a while and then goes to circle and then screen goes black.

I don't want to reboot tablet every day but that's what I am doing right now.

Anything I can try which may help? I just bought a new Router. Netgear R7000 but that did not help.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Weird - never an into buffering issues before (even w/ a mediocre router).

Do you have a friend's iOS device to test on (to rule out different software)?


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

My daughter has an Iphone6. 

Also, I am using the older Tivo app which is designed for Android I guess because it has the 30 second skip button where the newer app does not?

What should I try?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Definitely make sure you're using the latest app. They all have 30 second skip, so don't let that hold you back.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Is the 30 second skip button on the new app a recent update? It did not have that feature a few months ago. 

As a result, I've been using the old app which I understand is "optimized" for Android while this new one is not.


Can someone confirm the new Tivo app has 30 second skip button for Android?

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just tried it and it still has a 30 second skip button. Not sure where you heard that. The UI is a bit different then the old version, but when you're playing a show the 30 second skip is on the far right of the play bar and the instant replay is on the far left.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I just tried it and it still has a 30 second skip button. Not sure where you heard that. The UI is a bit different then the old version, but when you're playing a show the 30 second skip is on the far right of the play bar and the instant replay is on the far left.


So is the 30 second skip button on the lower left with the forward arrow?


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am using the app while on a treadmill and the 30 second skip button on the new app barely works.

I am getting the button to work once every 4-5 times on the new app. So while the new app does solve my buffering issue, it adds a new problem because I am unable to use the 30 second skip or move forward past commercials.

Not sure what I can do at this point.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try swiping instead. Swipe right for skip, left for replay


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

This works great. Thanks.


----------



## tgrugle (Aug 11, 2015)

I wouldn't mind the buffering - hey, the data has to get there - except the cycle is "buffering" -> HUGE menu across half the screen telling me to give up -> stream restarts -> now can't see the video because of the HUGE menu persisting across the screen telling me to give up -> start over. Fun with TiVo.


----------

